

Ask HN: Is it possible to stay completely anonymous on the internet? - orestmayski

With all the security concerns recently, I&#x27;ve been itching to ask the question, is it even possible for an individual to stay completely anonymous every time they log on to the internet?<p>If not, what&#x27;s their best bet or the maximum way they can protect themselves.
======
nick2
[http://stallman.org/stallman-computing.html](http://stallman.org/stallman-
computing.html)

~~~
orestmayski
Ugh. Whilst I respect Stallman and what he's done, I think he's abit out of
touch with reality.

Essentially is there a way to still stay off the radar, or safe, without
having to completely disband yourself from society.

